# Drying Corn



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey everyone! I have a quick question that I'd like your input on. 

I'm doing pretty good on my preps, but I haven't stored any dried corn yet so I'm turning my attention to that.

Corn on the cob is really cheap right now in my area and I'm wondering if it would be worth my time to buy a ton and dry it myself, or if I should just buy it prepackaged?

I've never dried corn before and I have no idea how. I usually just buy corn meal or buy it in small amounts and grind it.

Any advice from you seasoned corn veterans would be appreciated! ;-)


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey BP,

Something to consider would be buying 50# bags of corn from Honeyville Grain (their shipping is under $5 regardless of weight). There are folks who buy bags of grain from local feed sources, and I think 'more power to them.' But when it comes to stuff like that, I'm too much of a rookie and don't know what I'm doing, but at least when I buy the big bags on sale from a food place, I feel more comfortable. You can get food grade buckets locally (tractor supply, lowes), as well as gamma lids (home depot), and you can get mylar bags and oxy absorbers online.

If you want to try drying it yourself, you can always try that (and it's always good to know how, right?) This is the first year we've had corn produce in the garden, and I've dried two different ways. The first is to shuck the corn and use a dehydrator - this takes a really long time (and I can't help but think of the energy used). My preferred way is to peel the husks back - but keep them on - and get rid of the silks, then tie up several ears of corn by the husks and hang them up to dry. This takes a REALLY long time, lol, but no energy being used. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Feed grade corn got a bit more dirt an cob an such then food grade. Ya just gotta clean it up a bit.

As ta dryin, be lots a work cuttin it offin the cob an all, but it can be done. I beleive ya gotta blanch it a bit before dryin to. What I do is simply get canned corn, all the work be done fer ya. Drain it, spread out on the dehydrater trays an dry it rock hard. Pub mine in vac sealed mason jars er vac bags would work to. Lots easier. I can get corn at a dent store fer 25 cents a can an sometime he'll do even better ifin I'm buyin by the case.

I then have corn what can be rehydrated fer corn er ground in my hand mill fer meal. Makes really good corn bread.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I guess you are going to use it for making cornbread and such. i would try and buy some field corn from a local farmer for this year. Maybe plant your own next year and let it dry in the field. 
If you are drying corn to use for eating whole or in soups, I would buy frozen corn from the store. Itis cut, blanched and ready to go in the dehydrator. It saves a great deal of time.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

With the corn in your garden, just leave it on the stalk until it dries on its own, whole lot less trouble and takes no electricity.

When we have corn on the cobb and have leftover, I just cut it off the cob and pitch it in the dehydrator, works out OK.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

buy field corn for meal. dry sweet corn for a vegetable. corn is easy to dehydrate. the field corn is just left on the stalk until it is dry. Sweet corn can be left too, but will be older than some folks might like, so pick it at the stage you like, blanch it then cut it off the cob and dry it. You can also dehydrate canned or frozen corn with good results.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

How many folks have stock of some kind? Chickens, hogs, cattle, horses? Grow your own field and sweet corn. Field for meal and feed. Sweet for vegetable use. 

I plan on building a small corn crib to dry mine in. Grow a lot more next year for storage. You can get a lot of corn in a fairly small cube. Just use as needed.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

bacpacker said:


> How many folks have stock of some kind? Chickens, hogs, cattle, horses? Grow your own field and sweet corn. Field for meal and feed. Sweet for vegetable use.
> 
> I plan on building a small corn crib to dry mine in. Grow a lot more next year for storage. You can get a lot of corn in a fairly small cube. Just use as needed.


Without a doubt. It's our first year for both the chickens and the corn, but we've got Bloody Butcher drying on the stalk as we speak, intended for both flour and feed. (grew sweet corn this year, too, and canned it) But if the OP goes the homegrown route, it'll be about this time next year before she can dry it/store it. It's good to have more immediate options. 

When you get your corn crib done, please post it! Would love to see what you do.


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies! Everybody has great ideas. 

Goshengirl-I have heard about honeyville before, but have never had occasion to buy from them. I'll have to give it a try! 

OldCootHillbilly-We thought about buying some feed corn, but decided not to after someone told us that it wasn't fit for human consumption. That didn't sound right to me, but I haven't had the time to research it. If what you say is true, I'll have to see about buying some! I never thought about using canned corn for drying. I can get it really cheap at my local discount store. Thanks for the ideas!

JustCliff-I haven't had luck finding a local farmer who could supply me at a reasonable price. I'm looking in some of the rural areas around our city to see if I can find one. Frozen corn is a great idea! Thank you. 

Davarm-Growing our own would be ideal, but we just moved into a new place. Perhaps in the spring we will be able to grow some with the rest of our produce! 

Kappydell-Thank you for the ideas! 

Bacpacker-I would love to have a corn crib someday, particularly if we have enough space to grow corn next year. 

Thanks again for the ideas, everyone! They have really helped.


----------

